# Can he possibly be a Byelorussian or?



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

local sheriff dept picked up a German Shepherd named Krieg which I adopted back in February, however is he really a big German Shepherd or an impossibly rare Byelorussian? He is 30in tall, 110 lbs and the vet says is on the thin side. Doesn't bark and literally never leaves my wife's side. Ignores the kids unless they cry then he kisses them. Loves my female doberman. Displays odd habits such as tapping flat rocks, tapping chain fences, and responds to k9 unit commands no matter what the distraction is. Anyone can help out? No one knows where he came from. He's fixed so it's not a question of breeding but just curious.


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

Brand new... Attempting to post a picture of Krieg...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Even without pictures, it's highly doubtful that a random super rare breed just shows up at the pound. Not impossible I guess, but Occams Razor and all. My guess is he is wonderful GSD on the oversized side. 

Sounds like a keeper!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When you say he responds to k9 unit commands, exactly what commands, and what is the trained response he presents?

I Google Byelorussian: It's an alternate name for the East European Shepherd. As gsdsar mentioned, they are so rare, that the probability of one turning up trained and unclaimed in shelter are very unlikely. 

Has he been checked for a tatoo or microchip?


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

I posted pictures in my public profile but can't seem to get them to post in this thread. The sheriff who picked him was a k9 unit and he said responded to his commands as if it was his dog. He also stopped whatever he was engaged in when given commands. He does that with myself as well no matter if he is charging across the yard. He was checked for chips but nothing turned up.


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my, he looks like a sweetheart!! He doesn't have any specific look to him that would help identifying his background. Considering his size, his large ears, and poor feet (flat, and splayed), he doesn't make me think of quality breeding, but of course, that is made up for by his temperament and natural bidability. It does sound like he had some formal training, and the taping of rocks and fences is intriguing - like a trained indication? 

But a highly trained dog like this should have an owner who is looking for him. What Police dog handler or K9 unit loses their dog and are not networking with other units to find him? Working K9's are not usually neutered, but he looks like he may be an older dog, maybe retired? 

Might be interesting to see video of his obedience to commands, and of this tapping habit - it could shed some light on his background. He may just be a very obedient, well trained pet of no specific origin, with some OCD behaviours when it comes to rocks and chain link fences though, or maybe he is a retired LE dog - who knows?


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

He was intact when I got him but they required him to be neutered to be adopted. I have had him for six months now and all the comments that have been posted have been running through my head as well since I brought him home, but curiosity begged me to post him to see what others may think. I have one last picture I am trying to post.


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

He is roughly 4yrs old as well as anyone has figured. He is glued to my wife and will not go beyond five feet of her.I tell her it's because I brought him home as her Valentine's gift which was the case.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the picture of your three dogs siting outside and all looking in the same direction!


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

There's a couple hundred acre farm behind the house. They love watching the cattle and deer. Tennessee is a wonderful place to kick up the feet after work.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> What Police dog handler or K9 unit loses their dog and are not networking with other units to find him?


Well if it were an older dog, I could name a major southern metro PD who's had it happen (and they probably aren't the only one in the South...crazy stuff happens down here). I heard through the rescue grapevine that at least one major southern city has had a retired k9 officer that ended up in the city pound post-retirement, and the department didn't bail the dog out or care....because they had disposed of the dog as "surplus property" when they retired him. The dog had been sold upon retirement, changed hands a few times, and then was dumped by the last owner. It was _infuriating. _The local GSR (not me) got him out and placed him with a retired K9 handler -- very sympatico match, two old cops enjoying retirement together. 

OP, find the K9 unit commander in your area. Ask him if he knows the dog. They tend to know the dogs of surrounding area PDs too, so if he's a local escapee or retiree, they'll know his story. He might have just washed out at some point (or been injured) and then been sold.

Really weird stuff happens.


----------



## mzoomski (Aug 21, 2015)

That's great advice. Thank you! Meanwhile he's been a great buddy to everyone. I actually saw him at the shelter and thought there is no way I will have such a big dog around my small kids despite owning Dobermans. Yet I returned an hour later and the rest is history.


----------

